# What will the skylines of 2050 be like?



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

What might the skylines of various cities be like in the year 2050? What changes will your city have by then?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very difficult question. 

Maybe cloud cities to escape the heat on the surface?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I can expect much weirder shapes of towers inside skylines if elevator technologies that go sideways and in angles gets better with time. Many more connected buildings will become possible as well.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I think advances in areas like modular building and 3D printing combined with better access to education (so more architect) would allow for every "commie block" to have an individual design for the same cost or less, so instead of those stereotypical seas of identical apartment buildings like you see in Korea for example, you'd have a varied skyline just with lower to lower middle class apartments.


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

I noticed that garden rooftops and greenspaces on skyscrapers are becoming more and more common. Will these be the norm by 2050?


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

They won't be much different than Now. How different is New York skyline compared to 1970s?


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Inevitable response.


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Faisal Shourov said:


> They won't be much different than Now. How different is New York skyline compared to 1970s?


But a lot of cities have changed a lot over the last 40 years:


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

With the current rate of temperature increase/global warming, we could see domed cities in the Middle East in the future. Summer temps in the Middle East could reach 60°C (140°F), it may become too hot for humans to survive. 

Source: Persian Gulf heat: It may become too hot for humans to survive, study warns - CNN










My guess that future skylines in the Middle East could be like this, a climate-controlled domed city.


----------



## TheIllinoisan (Sep 1, 2015)

RandomDude01 said:


> What might the skylines of various cities be like in the year 2050? What changes will your city have by then?


How the hell could anyone know how certain cities will have changed by then? This is a pointless question, friend.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000 (May 17, 2016)

TheIllinoisan said:


> How the hell could anyone know how certain cities will have changed by then? This is a pointless question, friend.


I think op wants it to be speculative like what was posted before you.But I agree.2020 make sense.2050 it start becoming fiction


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

I feel like a lot of todays visions will result in less exciting built buildings. Also the hysteria of a possible dystopian future will not get real. Yes, we had a huge jump in skyscraper construction over the past 15 years, but at some point reality and economy will hit us. We also have no clue what kind of wars might effect our cities, and what kind of rebuilding efforts they might cause. There are a lot of various influences that might effect this matter. I think that we will try to create more nature friendly buildings. Maybe buildings with components that can be totally dismantelled and used again on other buildings?! These are my actual two cents for this topic.


----------

